# My New 481SL (finally)



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

I've been waiting this baby since November and It just came in yesterday. Credit Agricole colors. The fit and finish is beautiful. I only wish the weather was nicer so I could take it out. Unfortunatley I've only tried it out on the rollers. 

WBC


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I have an earlier model that I am still in love with- the bike to end all bikes as far as I'm concerned.

I see you have one of those Ergo posts designed by Rube Goldberg himself  I have to "predict" how much the seat angle will change as I tighten the clamp... my only niggling gripe.


----------



## WBC (Nov 11, 2004)

filtersweep said:


> I have an earlier model that I am still in love with- the bike to end all bikes as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I see you have one of those Ergo posts designed by Rube Goldberg himself  I have to "predict" how much the seat angle will change as I tighten the clamp... my only niggling gripe.


My biggest problem was just mounting the seat  Once I got it everything was OK. I know what you mean but I had a specialized post that also was a mystery where it was going to end up as you tightened it. I think most posts are like that. If that's the biggest problem, I figure I can live with it.  I'm looking forward to taking it outside tomorrow for a spin. The weather is supposed to be nice. I will post a report.

WBC


----------

